# لمن يدرسون هندسة المناجم يعلمون ان المساحة شئ اساسي اليكم ملف عن جهازtotal station



## احمد محمد عبودي (22 أغسطس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/139335640/total_station.PDF.htm


----------



## aidsami (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.

ياليت اعادة رفع الملف.


----------

